# First ground beef jerky with the cannon



## bradysyde (Aug 17, 2015)

So I decided I was in the mood for some jerky this week.  Picked up 5 pounds of 80/20 at Walmart and a hi mountain variety pack. Last night I mixed up 2 pounds of Mandarin teriyaki, and 2 pounds pepper. I noticed a lot of fat stuck to the bowl, perfect! I let them sit over night and shot them onto my mes 40 shelves. I did half strips and half sticks of each flavor. Loaded into my mes40 with my amnps filled with hickory and we're off! First hour at 125 without smoke and bumping it up every hour after with smoke. 
 Trying to post pics here shortly....


----------



## bradysyde (Aug 18, 2015)

20150817_175912.jpg



__ bradysyde
__ Aug 18, 2015


















20150817_175916.jpg



__ bradysyde
__ Aug 18, 2015


















20150817_200104.jpg



__ bradysyde
__ Aug 18, 2015






They came out a little greasy,  I wiped them all off and cut them into thirds and into bags. They taste good but I can't really differ between the teriyaki and the pepper. I did wrap them in saran wrap over night I just put them in an enclosed bowl...that might be the issue? Everyone at work loves them but I'd like to taste the difference... Ill try sweet and spicy next.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 18, 2015)

For Ground Jerky I prefer to use 90/10 or even 95/5. For adding extra spice (heat) try adding some white pepper or chili flakes (1 teaspoon per 5 pounds) to your mix. Also prior to smoking I would add some fresh ground black pepper right on top.

Here are a few non- store bought recipes for you to try that may add more flavor:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/227772/london-broil-we-aint-gonna-let-spoil


----------



## bradysyde (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah I guess you could say I was being a cheapa** about the meat and saw how much cheaper 80/20 was and figured "what could it hurt". And thanks for the recipes, i'll have to find some london broil on sale.


----------



## boykjo (Aug 18, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> For Ground Jerky I prefer to use 90/10 or even 95/5. For adding extra spice (heat) try adding some white pepper or chili flakes (1 teaspoon per 5 pounds) to your mix. Also prior to smoking I would add some fresh ground black pepper right on top.
> 
> Here are a few non- store bought recipes for you to try that may add more flavor:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/227772/london-broil-we-aint-gonna-let-spoil


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 18, 2015)

Brady, they look good and your next batch will get better. You will eventually get your perfect recipe but until then it will all still taste good !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 18, 2015)

Bradysyde said:


> Yeah I guess you could say I was being a cheapa** about the meat and saw how much cheaper 80/20 was and figured "what could it hurt". And thanks for the recipes, i'll have to find some london broil on sale.



You could use the same recipes for ground beef also. For cure #1 you want to use 1 teaspoon for every 5 pounds of ground meat. The rest of the ingredients would be good too.


----------

